
Ask HN: “A good story to repost” - hliyan
I received this today by courtesy of HN&#x27;s repost experiment:<p>Hi there,<p><pre><code>   &lt;URL&gt; looks good, but didn&#x27;t
   get much attention. Would you care to repost it? You can do so
   by clicking here: &lt;REPOST URL&gt;.

   Please use the same account (hliyan), title, and URL. When these match,
   the software will give the repost an upvote from the mods, plus we&#x27;ll
   help make sure it doesn&#x27;t get flagged.

   This is part of an experiment in giving good HN submissions multiple
   chances at the front page. If you have any questions, let us know.
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m wondering: is this determined by a human mod or an algorithm. If it&#x27;s an algorithm, I&#x27;d be very interested in knowing what type of natural language processing is involved in determining whether HN will like a story!
======
dang
We use algorithms to do some filtering but when the email says "url looks
good", "good" is determined by humans.

I've written about this at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8790134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8790134)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9866140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9866140)
if you're interested.

Also, on reposts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9828818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9828818)

